# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Kiểm kê!

## anhxco

Sau 1 thời gian dính với cái món cnc, e cũng sưu tập được mớ đồ linh ta linh tinh, trước giờ cứ thấy hay lôi về để đó, giờ mới có thời gian dọn ra kiểm kê, em xin phép show luôn:
1./ step + motor:

2./ driver:

3./ Inverter:

4./ Arduino linh ta linh tinh:

5./ Mớ combo cùi bắp ( mà theo bác Nam là rẻ như rau)


Toàn cảnh:

Ngoài ra con mớ linh tinh khác chưa show đc.

Kiểm xong mới thấy hàng có vẽ nhiều nhưng lại không đc bao nhiêu, toàn hàng cỏ, chắc có mấy thứ e có đc từ bác Huanpt là đáng giá nhất.
Kiểu này chắc e nghe lời bác Nam, không đầu tư dàn trải nữa, ....
Hi vọng sau này sẽ có nhiều món khá hơn  :Frown:

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Bác anhxco ơi.. bác dùng cái link ảnh thế nào mà em không thấy được ảnh nào hết  :Big Grin: , bác check lại nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác anhxco ơi.. bác dùng cái link ảnh thế nào mà em không thấy được ảnh nào hết , bác check lại nhé.


Vậy là hiểu, không phải máy em cùi bắp.
Thấy hình từ mục 1 đến 4, mớ combo cùi bắp số 5 chỉ nhìn thấy 2 cái ô vuông nhỏ xíu.  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## thuhanoi

Sao bác anh xco không chờ lô hang của bác ppgas về để show luôn thể  :Big Grin:

----------


## conga

Khôgn thấy ảnh đâu cả

----------


## anhxco

Em không rõ nguyên nhân, hôm qua e nhớ test có hình mà, để e up lại:
1./ step + motor:


2./ driver:

3./ Inverter:

4./ Arduino linh ta linh tinh:

5./ Mớ combo cùi bắp ( mà theo bác Nam là rẻ như rau)


Toàn cảnh:


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/34...#ixzz3LS1bkn2q

----------


## anhxco

> Sao bác anh xco không chờ lô hang của bác ppgas về để show luôn thể


Dạ, hồi đó lại tiếp tục chú Huề à, thêm 1 số thứ nữa rảnh cháu chụp luôn.

----------


## conga

Nhiều zữ, nhưng nó khấp khểnh quá. :Cool: , Em nghĩ bác gác CNC qua một bên, làm 1 con rô bốt quét nhà, lau sàn động cơ step,lau sàn spin+ biến tần.cảm biến bằng Senser Khoảng cách., sau đó lắp đèn cầu thang bằng cảm biến chuyển động.hết bay... :Smile:  Nghe ổn đấy bác ạ,

----------


## anhxco

> Vậy là hiểu, không phải máy em cùi bắp.
> Thấy hình từ mục 1 đến 4, mớ combo cùi bắp số 5 chỉ nhìn thấy 2 cái ô vuông nhỏ xíu.


Bác cứ kháy em!

----------


## anhxco

> Nhiều zữ, nhưng nó khấp khểnh quá., Em nghĩ bác gác CNC qua một bên, làm 1 con rô bốt quét nhà, lau sàn động cơ step,lau sàn spin+ biến tần.cảm biến bằng Senser Khoảng cách., sau đó lắp đèn cầu thang bằng cảm biến chuyển động.hết bay... Nghe ổn đấy bác ạ,


Nghe cũng hay bác ạ, nhưng e k có thời gian  :Smile: , với lại e đang máu CNC  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

> 403. That’s an error.
> 
> Your client does not have permission to get URL /AJmhrh3BOQtT8fFl_C6nyGzcj5KDE_AwEMG6KJQza-zX9E992sAzysuOEYa63yf2NHZJAA=w1342-h547 from this server. (Client IP address: 115.73.241.43)
> 
> Forbidden That’s all we know.


Bác phải bậc chế độ share của file của google mới xem được à.

----------


## anhxco

Bực quá, sao lại bị nữa rồi, hic, up lại, hi vọng ok:
Em không rõ nguyên nhân, hôm qua e nhớ test có hình mà, để e up lại:
1./ step + motor:


2./ driver:

3./ Inverter:

4./ Arduino linh ta linh tinh:

5./ Mớ combo cùi bắp ( mà theo bác Nam là rẻ như rau)



Toàn cảnh:

----------


## anhxco

> Bác phải bậc chế độ share của file của google mới xem được à.


Em share rùi đó bác, nhưng không hiểu sao sau 1 thời gian là nó mất.

----------


## lekimhung

> 4./ Arduino linh ta linh tinh


Bác liệt kê chi tiết mấy cái board này cho em tham khảo với. 




> 5./ Mớ combo cùi bắp ( mà theo bác Nam là rẻ như rau)


Vật thể màu xanh ngoài cùng bên phải là gì vậy bác?

----------


## anhxco

> Bác liệt kê chi tiết mấy cái board này cho em tham khảo với. 
> 
> 
> 
> Vật thể màu xanh ngoài cùng bên phải là gì vậy bác?


Của bác đây ạ:


Cây màu xanh đó là cây thước bác ạ.

----------


## CKD

haha, bác anhxco cũng không thua kém nhỉ.
Hôm rồi em ngâm & hết cứu với mó linh tinh điện đóm... phải tranh thủ làm thêm tập 02 về cơ khí này nọ mới được.

----------

anhxco

----------


## lekimhung

Cái board DUE arm này cài thử tinyg chưa bác? Nếu ok em mua 1 cái dùng cho tiện.

----------


## anhxco

> Cái board DUE arm này cài thử tinyg chưa bác? Nếu ok em mua 1 cái dùng cho tiện.


Cái nì dùng cho tiny g2 bác ạ. Em vẫn dư 1 cái đó  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

> Cái nì dùng cho tiny g2 bác ạ. Em vẫn dư 1 cái đó


Nếu dư bác không dùng thì bán cho em đi.

----------


## anhxco

> Nếu dư bác không dùng thì bán cho em đi.


Với bác thì có 3 luựa chọn lận, e vẫn nợ bác caí kẹp spindle mà vẫn chưa biết hồi nào trả đc, mượn bác mà e đem về chọt ngoắy dữ quá nên vẫn áy náy. 
lựa chọn như sau:
- em cho bác mượn dùng.
- em đổi ngang luôn cái kẹp spindle của bác.
- em bán cho bác giá góc ( cái ni hàng china e đặt ebay bác nhé)

----------


## lekimhung

> Với bác thì có 3 luựa chọn lận, e vẫn nợ bác caí kẹp spindle mà vẫn chưa biết hồi nào trả đc, mượn bác mà e đem về chọt ngoắy dữ quá nên vẫn áy náy. 
> lựa chọn như sau:
> - em cho bác mượn dùng.
> - em đổi ngang luôn cái kẹp spindle của bác.
> - em bán cho bác giá góc ( cái ni hàng china e đặt ebay bác nhé)


Vậy cho em mượn dùng đi, nghiên cứu xong em trả lại à.

----------


## anhxco

> Vậy cho em mượn dùng đi, nghiên cứu xong em trả lại à.


OK bác, nhắn e cái địa chỉ, rảnh e gửi cho bác!

----------


## lekimhung

inbox rồi đó bác.

----------


## mig21

tình hình là e cũng giống như bác anhxco, kiểm tra lại thấy trả tiền ngu nhiều quá hic

----------


## lekimhung

> tình hình là e cũng giống như bác anhxco, kiểm tra lại thấy trả tiền ngu nhiều quá hic


Sau một thời gian bác sẽ nhận ra là tiền ngu thật sự không phải là tiền ngu. Có lúc bác sẽ nhận ra là sao lúc trước không mua món này để bậy giờ phải trả giá quá cao cho nó.

----------


## Gamo

Hĩ... lúc trước em cũng nghĩ vậy bác ợ... nhưng mà cái cần thì mình ko mua, cái ko cần thì mình lại mua mới buồn.... huhu...

----------


## conga

Em bổ xung thêm cái Board đỏ duy nhất là Module MSP430, loại này kết hợp vs thằng cảm biến khoảng cách SRF05 thì tuyệt cú mèo.

----------


## huanpt

Biết là trả tiền ngu, nhưng xem ra học phí không bằng mấy môn khác đã từng học qua.  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

nhìn bo auduino thì thik, nhưng kinh nghiệm của em, mua bo về là toàn để đấy
em toàn phải bắt đầu bằng làm harware rồi mới qua code, lí do là vẽ pcb cơ bản .... kiều gì cũng có tiến bộ, xấu đẹp thôi  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> nhìn bo auduino thì thik, nhưng kinh nghiệm của em, mua bo về là toàn để đấy
> em toàn phải bắt đầu bằng làm harware rồi mới qua code, lí do là vẽ pcb cơ bản .... kiều gì cũng có tiến bộ, xấu đẹp thôi


Nhân đây hỏi bác NS luôn là bác hay đặt làm fab ở đâu vậy, giá cả thế nào?

----------


## nhatson

> Nhân đây hỏi bác NS luôn là bác hay đặt làm fab ở đâu vậy, giá cả thế nào?


sao kim thẳng tiến vài chục cái thì cỡ 35k/10cm2, it thi 1 panel nhỏ nhất la cỡ 400k
2 mặt, hasl  có in linh kiện
b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> sao kim thẳng tiến vài chục cái thì cỡ 35k/10cm2, it thi 1 panel nhỏ nhất la cỡ 400k
> 2 mặt, hasl  có in linh kiện
> b.r


vậy 1 board 10x10cm thì 350k !!?? Có cao quá không bác!?

----------


## nhatson

> vậy 1 board 10x10cm thì 350k !!?? Có cao quá không bác!?


panel co 160x240mm giá cở 350k, nếu bác làm 1 file, người ta sẽ phủ ra hết cái panel đó còn ko em thường gởi nhiều file đẻ người ta trải lên panel mất thêm 100k tiền phí

với em chi phí như vậy là hợp lí, rẻ nhất thế giiớ china cũng ko cho phép như vậy,  400k cho 10pcs 100x100mm ko chấp nhận ghép file
1 vấn đề duy nhất là lâu, thường thì 20 ngày, nên cơ bản 1 năm em chỉ làm mãu được 10 lần  :Smile: 

em làm china thì thế này 100x100mm nó ko tính ra 100mm2 mà cứ 1 chiều đạt kich thước là nó tính giá này , tổng kích thước dưới 100mm2 mà 1 chiều to hơn 100mm giá sẽ cao hơn 
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm...d=&abbucket=20
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm...d=&abbucket=20

----------

anhxco

----------


## itanium7000

> vậy 1 board 10x10cm thì 350k !!?? Có cao quá không bác!?


Mình thường làm board nhỏ hơn 100x100, tối thiểu đơn hàng 5pcs, giá 50k/board. Có phủ xanh, xử lý bề mặt tráng thiếc hoặc mạ vàng (mắc hơn chút). Thời gian lấy hàng từ 7 - 8 ngày kể từ khi gửi file gerber và chuyển tiền. Thấy cũng được.

Đây là 1 board thực tế đã đặt làm, hình chụp hơi đểu tí:

----------

anhxco, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Mình thường làm board nhỏ hơn 100x100, tối thiểu đơn hàng 5pcs, giá 50k/board. Có phủ xanh, xử lý bề mặt tráng thiếc hoặc mạ vàng (mắc hơn chút). Thời gian lấy hàng từ 7 - 8 ngày kể từ khi gửi file gerber và chuyển tiền. Thấy cũng được.
> 
> Đây là 1 board thực tế đã đặt làm, hình chụp hơi đểu tí:


chỗ nào thế cụ intanium
thanks

----------


## itanium7000

> chỗ nào thế cụ intanium
> thanks


Hà Nội bác ạ. Cụ thể đây: https://www.facebook.com/VnTech24h

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hà Nội bác ạ. Cụ thể đây: https://www.facebook.com/VnTech24h


thanks cu itanium, em xem wa thì hinh như chổ này gởi china làm  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

> nhìn bo auduino thì thik, nhưng kinh nghiệm của em, mua bo về là toàn để đấy
> em toàn phải bắt đầu bằng làm harware rồi mới qua code, lí do là vẽ pcb cơ bản .... kiều gì cũng có tiến bộ, xấu đẹp thôi


Vấn đề là có cái board này để test tinyg trước à. Nếu ưng cái bụng thì mới tính tiếp được.

----------


## anhxco

> chỗ nào thế cụ intanium
> thanks


Theo e tính thì tầm 1/2 giá Kim Sơn à. giá này chấp nhận đc nè, để vài bữa mần thử, e cứ ngại mần PCB vì mỗi lần làm lắt nhắt mà phải chờ lâu, giá lại cao.

----------


## ppgas

Vật tư chuẩn bị cho máy c đâu hết rồi cụ? Chờ wài hổng thấy.

----------


## anhxco

> Vật tư chuẩn bị cho máy c đâu hết rồi cụ? Chờ wài hổng thấy.


hi`, nó hơi nặng, e đang nhác lấy nó vô chụp, e chuẩn bị đc 3 bộ com bo cho 3 trục rồi, 1 bộ của Quảng, 2 bộ của bác Nam, toàn ray 15 không biết có ăn thua gì không.
Motor thì 5 pha cũng có đủ. Giờ chờ hồi nào rảnh lên chổ bác blueocean lên khung bác ạ.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> hi`, nó hơi nặng, e đang nhác lấy nó vô chụp, e chuẩn bị đc 3 bộ com bo cho 3 trục rồi, 1 bộ của Quảng, 2 bộ của bác Nam, toàn ray 15 không biết có ăn thua gì không.
> Motor thì 5 pha cũng có đủ. Giờ chờ hồi nào rảnh lên chổ bác blueocean lên khung bác ạ.


Thì chịu khó tí bác, đã kiểm kê thì kiểm cho đủ chứ? Đang chờ con c của bác.

----------


## anhxco

> Thì chịu khó tí bác, đã kiểm kê thì kiểm cho đủ chứ? Đang chờ con c của bác.


Em là e chiều bác hết sức luôn á, chụp tại trận hơi xấu chút:

----------

diy1102, jimmyli, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

cón xiu nữa thôi, cố len cho xong nào

----------

anhxco

----------


## thuhanoi

Hộp thư tràn rồi anhxco

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Hộp thư tràn rồi anhxco


Cháu vừa xóa rồi chú Huề!

----------


## anhxco

> cón xiu nữa thôi, cố len cho xong nào


dạ, kiểu gì cũng phải cố cho xong bác ạ!

----------


## diy1102

> 


Gọc chụp này trông bộ z hoành quá cơ.

----------

anhxco

----------


## ppgas

> Em là e chiều bác hết sức luôn á, chụp tại trận hơi xấu chút:


Nhìn cũng hoành tá tràng ấy chứ!  :Smile: .
Vì bác không phải dân cơ khí mà làm được con c mới nể, và cũng thêm tí động lực để em quyết định âm mưu bác ah. Lần trước làm con router hỏng bét nên giờ chỉ âm... thầm thôi.
Mà bác thử mấy con step chưa? Có trục trặc gì thì ...ráng chịu nhé  :Smile: . Đùa tí, con nào không quay bác cứ báo nhé. Pm thôi, đừng có la làng lên nghen  :Smile: .
@ thuhanoi, 
bác cũng vậy nhé, em sẽ không trả tiền lại đâu vì nó đã về tay mấy chủ bãi ve chai hết rồi. Em đi kiếm con khác gưi thay thế nếu có con nào đó tèo. Trách nhiệm ghê chưa, trong vòng 10 ngày!  :Smile: 
Nhìn thống kê này thì thấy máy c của bác và biển xanh đang được quan tâm -> xu hướng C  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Nhìn cũng hoành tá tràng ấy chứ! .
> Vì bác không phải dân cơ khí mà làm được con c mới nể, và cũng thêm tí động lực để em quyết định âm mưu bác ah. Lần trước làm con router hỏng bét nên giờ chỉ âm... thầm thôi.
> Mà bác thử mấy con step chưa? Có trục trặc gì thì ...ráng chịu nhé . Đùa tí, con nào không quay bác cứ báo nhé. Pm thôi, đừng có la làng lên nghen .
> @ thuhanoi, 
> bác cũng vậy nhé, em sẽ không trả tiền lại đâu vì nó đã về tay mấy chủ bãi ve chai hết rồi. Em đi kiếm con khác gưi thay thế nếu có con nào đó tèo. Trách nhiệm ghê chưa, trong vòng 10 ngày! 
> Nhìn thống kê này thì thấy máy c của bác và biển xanh đang được quan tâm -> xu hướng C


Mèn ơi, con C của e toàn ăn sẵn à.
Mấy cái motor e test rùi, chạy ngược chạy suôi ok, mà chạy đúng k thì e chưa biết hi`hi`.
Cảm ơn bác!

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

Update thêm bộ sưu tập:
Lần đầu tiên e sở hữu alpha step, mặc dù là bé hạt tiêu  :Smile: 
Đính kèm 5729Đính kèm 5730

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Update thêm bộ sưu tập:
> Lần đầu tiên e sở hữu alpha step, mặc dù là bé hạt tiêu 
> Đính kèm 5729Đính kèm 5730


Nhìn đã quá, mà driver đâu bác? Test chưa? Tính để làm trục thứ 4, thứ 5, thứ 6 à  :Smile:  ?
Bác cập nhật con c lên ngó tí!

----------

anhxco

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Anhxco làm dữ quá, công nhận  ham hố thiệt , ham quá xong rồi hố...... vật tư cũng tàm tạm , nhưng lên được con C thì đường còn xa lắm hehehe , mà sưu tầm DMG chi lắm thế bộ thấy  ngon thì ham hả ???? cứ than cạn túi vậy mà chơi liền 3 bộ , cũng tròm trèm hay hơn 5 chai chứ ít đâu , thôi thì cố gắng tìm thêm mấy em drive ASD13A-A nếu nó 110VAC.... còn thiếu mấy cái đuôi motor kìa , bác không tìm em thì chịu sao nỗi hahahaha.

----------

anhxco

----------


## emptyhb

> bác Anhxco làm dữ quá, công nhận  ham hố thiệt , ham quá xong rồi hố...... vật tư cũng tàm tạm , nhưng lên được con C thì đường còn xa lắm hehehe , mà sưu tầm DMG chi lắm thế bộ thấy  ngon thì ham hả ???? cứ than cạn túi vậy mà chơi liền 3 bộ , cũng tròm trèm hay hơn 5 chai chứ ít đâu , thôi thì cố gắng tìm thêm mấy em drive ASD13A-A nếu nó 110VAC.... còn thiếu mấy cái đuôi motor kìa , bác không tìm em thì chịu sao nỗi hahahaha.


Hehe, mấy bộ đó có sẵn driver rồi mà bác Nam. chỉ có bộ 200 là không có driver thôi

----------

anhxco

----------


## occutit

Ơ, Driver nó có mã chữ D đằng sau phải không ợ. Hình như em có driver, bác nào cần driver thì hú em để em lục nha =))

----------


## anhxco

hì, e k nhớ rõ lắm, driver nó có chữ A hay B gì đó , dùng điện 110v hy sao đó, cong nằm trong bịch e nhác chưa bióc ra ạ. 
mà bác Nam ơi, em thấy nó đứt đuôi nhưng thấy coz đầy đủ cable kết nối, k rõ llà có cần thêm cái dây của bác k nbác nhỉ?

----------


## anhxco

em nghe thông tin có bác cu tí gì đó đòi hốt hết nên e lỡ dại  :Smile: . về chưa biết làm gì, show hàng là chính ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Nhìn đã quá, mà driver đâu bác? Test chưa? Tính để làm trục thứ 4, thứ 5, thứ 6 à  ?
> Bác cập nhật con c lên ngó tí!


Em chưa làm thêm đc cái gì với con C cả bác ạ, công việc cuối năm nhiều thứ lu bu quá.
Em up cái driver lên show luôn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu trên drive có giắc động cơ rồi thì cần gì , tìm cáp 8 dây mà nối dài ra , còn không có giắc thì tìm em , nếu chịu chơi , tháo vỏ ra hàn thẳng vào các chân giắc luôn khỏi nghĩ , nhưng em thì không dám , cầm mỏ lếch thì ok chứ cầm mỏ hàn điện em í ẹ lắm. Mà nhớ hàn đúng dây nhé , lộn dây coi chừng tèn tén ten.


đã nhìn hình , thấy đầy đủ rồi đó nhưng sao màu dây hơi khác với mấy cái anpha em đang xài , có thể DMG nó xài màu này.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> nếu trên drive có giắc động cơ rồi thì cần gì , tìm cáp 8 dây mà nối dài ra , còn không có giắc thì tìm em , nếu chịu chơi , tháo vỏ ra hàn thẳng vào các chân giắc luôn khỏi nghĩ , nhưng em thì không dám , cầm mỏ lếch thì ok chứ cầm mỏ hàn điện em í ẹ lắm. Mà nhớ hàn đúng dây nhé , lộn dây coi chừng tèn tén ten.
> 
> 
> đã nhìn hình , thấy đầy đủ rồi đó nhưng sao màu dây hơi khác với mấy cái anpha em đang xài , có thể DMG nó xài màu này.


hìhi, cái màu dây thì e cũng chiu chưa coi thử là con motor có trùng màu như vậy không bác ạ. Về cái vụ cầm mỏ lết thì e lại có khiếu cầm mỏ hàn mạch hơn( tay hơi yếu  :Smile: ).

----------


## thuhanoi

Anhxco ngâm cứu chán chê rồi nhượng lại mình nhá nhá - Mục đích làm cái đề xoay cho cái máy mài dao đang chế, máy mình yếu quá không phay thép được đang khoan bang tay, hi, trời lạnh này làm nóng người cũng hay  :Big Grin:

----------


## mayboy008

Bác sưu tầm thôi à? Thích bộ arduino của bác ghê.

----------


## anhxco

Khoe luôn cái ni, lùng ve chai mãi mới có, thiệt hại vài trăm ngàn:

----------


## Gamo

Em ngu dốt, ko biết con này có phải là step driver hem? Nó có gì đặc biệt vậy bác?  :Smile: )

----------


## anhxco

goolge là ra mà bác!
máy con nì driver tích hợp bác ạ, có 2 con dùng step 3 phase, còn lại 2 phase unipolar.

----------


## nhatson

> Khoe luôn cái ni, lùng ve chai mãi mới có, thiệt hại vài trăm ngàn:


đủ cho vài cái máy roài đấy  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> đủ cho vài cái máy roài đấy


hi`, ưng quá cứ lôi về, mà không biết khi nào mới có tg dùng.

----------


## ít nói

tầm này làm đc khoảng 3 đến 4 cái driver . cháy đi cháy lại là vừa

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> hi`, ưng quá cứ lôi về, mà không biết khi nào mới có tg dùng.


có 2 con dùng cho 3 phase, cụ phải tia motor để mà dùng, 3 phase nó ít rung hơn 2 phase> dùng tốt hơn

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> tầm này làm đc khoảng 3 đến 4 cái driver . cháy đi cháy lại là vừa


thợ mà sợ cháy ah, cần đầu tư cái nguồn thí nghiệm, có current control , chạm cũng ko sợ tèo chip  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> có 2 con dùng cho 3 phase, cụ phải tia motor để mà dùng, 3 phase nó ít rung hơn 2 phase> dùng tốt hơn


Em chưa gặp con 3 phase bao giờ cụ ạ, ở đây kiếm mấy thứ này khó quá trời khó luôn!

----------


## minhtriet

> Khoe luôn cái ni, lùng ve chai mãi mới có, thiệt hại vài trăm ngàn:


Hehe, bác có sở thích sưu tầm STK giống mình, ngoài mớ này thì còn vài em 672-120 tháo máy photo như của bác  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Em chưa gặp con 3 phase bao giờ cụ ạ, ở đây kiếm mấy thứ này khó quá trời khó luôn!


chac phai canh me luc họ tháo máy ra, có IC >> chắc chắn có motor

----------


## Gamo

Hay là bác nhập từ TQ về đi  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

Có thêm cái board 5 pha mà e tìm datesheet của con chip controller k ra, có bác nào sài rồi cho e xin pinout của cái board với nhé:


Thanks

----------


## solero

> Có thêm cái board 5 pha mà e tìm datesheet của con chip controller k ra, có bác nào sài rồi cho e xin pinout của cái board với nhé:
> 
> 
> Thanks


Bó tay đi anh. Em vật lộn với nó tốn nhiều dầu ăn lắm rồi. Mới gửi 2 bộ cho cụ Nhatson nghiên cứu hộ mà lâu lém rùi chưa thấy đâu, chắc cụ ấy bận quá.

----------


## anhxco

hi hi, a cũng chưa có tg đụng vào, với lại thấy board có dấu hiệu sữa chửa rồi nên cũng ngại, đã mù rồi mà gặp board hư thì k biết đâu mà lần

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, muốn phục hồi board thì trả tiền tư vấn đây!!!

Board này dùng con PMM5301 là con công suất, chắc chắn trên board còn có con điều khiển nữa, 90% là con PMM8714. Bác tra dataheet của nó, lần chân là ra.

PMM8714.PDF
PMM5301.pdf

----------


## CKD

Thấy có con vxl kìa cụ Gamo, liệu bác có cách decoder để tìm pinout được ko? Ngoài mấy cái socket ra thì chẵng thấy óp tô óp teo gì hết.

----------


## anhxco

nó dùng con PMM7001 bác Gamo và CKD ạ

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, sơ đồ con 5301 bác có rồi đó => suy ra được các chân out của con PMM7001, các chân còn lại thì 2 chân đã là Vcc & GND rồi, phần còn lại chỉ còn vài chân thì hy vọng là dò được hử?  :Cool: 

Còn ko bác cứ bay vào đây, em dò cho bác  :Smile: )

----------

anhxco

----------

